# Hopkido



## phlaw (Nov 16, 2006)

I saw someone with the word "Hopkido" on their DoBok at a recent event.  I am curious if this is just an instructor who can't spell? Or is this some type of spin off art?


Thanks


----------



## Drac (Nov 16, 2006)

Did a Search here and only found Hapkido..Did a Google search for Hopkido and it asked Do you mean Hapkido.. Could be a mispelling....


----------



## matt.m (Nov 16, 2006)

misspelling, not a spin off.


----------



## exile (Nov 16, 2006)

I was starting to speculate about boxing kangaroos being retrained in Korean MAs, but... better not go there! :wink1:


----------



## Drac (Nov 16, 2006)

exile said:


> I was starting to speculate about boxing kangaroos being retrained in Korean MAs, but... better not go there! :wink1:


 
Thank You for not going there...


----------



## zDom (Nov 16, 2006)

phlaw said:


> I saw someone with the word "Hopkido" on their DoBok at a recent event.  I am curious if this is just an instructor who can't spell? Or is this some type of spin off art?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Wow  Never seen it SPELLED wrong, but I sure have heard "variations."

In addition to "hopkido" I've also heard

"hopakido"

"hapikido / happykido"


Way back when I was still playing in bands, there was this drummer buddy of mine who played in a band with me who used to call me 

"Joe Jitsu." :rofl:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 17, 2006)

Drac said:


> Thank You for not going there...



My first thought had to do with some Asian movies I've seen with Hoping Vampires  (see Robo Vampire)..... wondering if there was some variation of Hoping Vampires with Korean MA training or something....


----------



## Drac (Nov 17, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> My first thought had to do with some Asian movies I've seen with Hoping Vampires (see Robo Vampire)..... wondering if there was some variation of Hoping Vampires with Korean MA training or something....


 
LOL...


----------



## Last Fearner (Nov 19, 2006)

phlaw said:


> I saw someone with the word "Hopkido" on their DoBok at a recent event. I am curious if this is just an instructor who can't spell? Or is this some type of spin off art?
> 
> Thanks


Non-martial artists will use nicknames, mispronunciations, and misspellings of many Asian terms, however if you saw this on a Dobok, then it is most likely one of three things:

1. A novice student, or untrained, independent instructor who has heard the pronunciation of "Hapkido" ("hap" sounding like the English "hop") and has inappropriately translated it as "Hopkido."

2. Someone who is mispronouncing the word as "hope-key-doe," thus misspelling it.

3. An instructor who wants to be different, and not associated with the mainstream of Hapkido organizations (perhaps lacking credentials) and purposely changed the spelling.

Since Korean language is transcribed to English as a phonetic method of what the vowels and consonants sound like, there are many variations to most of the words, yet even standardized spellings have been changing in recent times.  Many novice do not realize that the accepted translation of the Korean "ah" sound as in the word "hapkido" &#54633;&#44592;&#46020;, is written using the letter "A".

On the other hand, with the dialectic accents of various regions, the soft "p" and hard "b," as well as the soft "k" and hard "g" are often interchanged.  It usually depends on where they fall in the word (beginning or end of a syllable).  I have seen some Koreans who write it as "Hapgido" or "Habgido"  In any event, using the "o" in place of the "a" is generally a misspelling or mispronunciation.

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## howard (Nov 19, 2006)

Last Fearner said:


> I have seen some Koreans who write it as "Hapgido" or "Habgido" In any event, using the "o" in place of the "a" is generally a misspelling or mispronunciation.


It's probably a matter of which romanization system is being used to transliterate the Hangul to English.  The South Korean government's current romanization system writes it as "Habgido".


----------



## Carol (Nov 19, 2006)

There a chance that the art was spelled "Hapkido"  the lower-case "a" looks like a lower-case "o" due to the font used in the emblem or due to some type of fading of the emblem.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 20, 2006)

I guess they could take a sharpie and add a little stick to the "o", thus making it an "a."
;-)

AoG


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 20, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> There a chance that the art was spelled "Hapkido"  the lower-case "a" looks like a lower-case "o" due to the font used in the emblem or due to some type of fading of the emblem.



Thats the most likely, if the words were sewed or transfer then the protruding parts of the "a" could have come off. I remember my old Tae-kwon-do dobok  (after about a year) had the transfer "Tae  K    o      Do"


Good find though, I'd laugh if that were real.
I've seen plenty of t-shirts with Kung Foo on them, its only a matter of time before someone broadens their mind a little. Watch out Eyecido, Jeet-gun-do and Key Gong


----------



## phlaw (Nov 21, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> There a chance that the art was spelled "Hapkido" the lower-case "a" looks like a lower-case "o" due to the font used in the emblem or due to some type of fading of the emblem.


 

Nope, this looked brand new, and was very clearly written.  Also, I saw more than 1 student with it on.


----------



## Carol (Nov 22, 2006)

phlaw said:


> Nope, this looked brand new, and was very clearly written. Also, I saw more than 1 student with it on.


 
Ah...guess not then.  

Maybe I better stick with Seelat. :boing2:


----------



## crunk (Feb 24, 2007)

well my instructor is a 7th black from north korea by the name of Kyung Woo Choi, (no relation) and he spells it hopkido all one word no hyphens.  i have seen many other variations but i belive they are probably misspellings by white contemorary instuctors.


----------



## iron_ox (Feb 24, 2007)

crunk said:


> well my instructor is a 7th black from north korea by the name of Kyung Woo Choi, (no relation) and he spells it hopkido all one word no hyphens.  i have seen many other variations but i belive they are probably misspellings by *white contemorary instuctors*.




Hello all,

I have seen many variations of the spelling, using hyphens, upper and lower case letters, including a copywritten version by a Korean gentleman like this - habgido -  never really cared who spelled it which way - but CRUNK, did you get your daily dose of blatant bigotry out?


----------



## matt.m (Feb 24, 2007)

Uh yeah, GGM Park studied under Won-Kwang Wha.  He was certainly Korean, Dr. He-Young Kimm, GM Bong Yul Shin all spell hapkido, as hapkido.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 18, 2007)

crunk said:


> misspellings by white *contemorary* instuctors.


 
Even Alanis Morissette would find that ironic


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it an American thing? Like not being able to spell colour, centre, tyre, favourite, theatre, catalogue, cheque etc? >sits back waiting to be flamed lol <

Only kidding!


----------



## sadantkd (Oct 30, 2009)

Why don't you foreigners from Britain learn how to talk English good, like we do hear in America?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 2, 2009)

Realistically, the word 'hapkido' is an English phoneticism of &#54633;&#44592;&#46020;, which is itself a Korean phoneticism of &#21512;&#27683;&#36947;.  I have always pronounced hapkido as _hahp-kee-doe_, a pronunciation that could easily be rendered as _hopkido_.

Considering that it is not an english word, any spelling that we have is phonetic.  Unless we are using hangul or hanja, we are not spelling it correctly.

As a side note, the only time that I have ever seen it written 'hop' kido was on the Power Rangers, where they stated that Zack, the Black Ranger's martial art was "hip-hop-kido."

Daniel


----------

